# Make realistic Eyes for your props



## Hauntityourself (May 17, 2010)

The eyes of a prop really can make or break it. I have made a detailed tutorial on how to make your own realistic eyes for your props. The eyes that I used can be purchased on ebay (search doll eyes), they are half rounds which makes it so much easier than complete round eyes for embedding them into a Styrofoam head.







I hope you like! Rate 5 stars if you liked it


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I like it! but how do you rate it? Do you have to go to YouTube to do that and do you have to be a member? The video was great and I think anyone could follow it. I love the opening shots with the clown prop and think you should add something like it at the end for the finished results. The effect really does add such a realism to the face. Thanks for taking the time to share.


----------



## Hauntityourself (May 17, 2010)

Thanks spookie, Thanks for the feedback, I will add that in my next video tutorial. Yes, unfortunately you do have to have a YouTube account to rate it


----------



## HallowEve (Jan 18, 2010)

Great post!
Thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## Hauntityourself (May 17, 2010)

Thank you!!


----------

